# Partial-Preterist Post-Millenialist



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 29, 2008)

Partial-Preterist Post-Millenialist « Backwoods Presbyterian


----------



## KMK (Sep 29, 2008)

It is too bad that preterists have succumbed to the arguments of the hyperpreterists and changed their name to 'partial' preterist. I think it gives hyperpreterists more creedence than they deserve.


----------



## YXU (Oct 4, 2008)

This is my conviction, too. But, I need to study more about the view of the historicists.


----------



## rjlynam (Oct 4, 2008)

I bookmarked your link, Ben, for future additional referencing . Yea, another partial preterist is on PB!


----------



## MOSES (Oct 5, 2008)

Depending on how preterist one is, if one holds to a 70ad parousia, technically you could only be a pre-mill (i.e., if the simple definition of pre-mill is used: Christ will return before the millennium)...clearly, in a 70ad parousia, the parousia was before the millennium....
But...i'm with ya Ben. I'm not that technical, I too call myself a Preterist Post-Millenialist


----------

